# Fraternal greetings from West Tennessee



## Matt L (Oct 23, 2016)

Brethren,

I'm Matt, PM of Paris Lodge No. 108, PHP, PIM, of our Chapter and Council and current Generalissimo of Paris Commandery No. 16. I am a 32° member of Nashville Valley, and a new member of IL 9659 UGLE.

I'm glad to find anther venue with like minded brethren and hope I can be a active and contributing member.

S & F

Matt


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 23, 2016)

Matt L said:


> Brethren,
> 
> I'm Matt, PM of Paris Lodge No. 108, PHP, PIM, of our Chapter and Council and current Generalissimo of Paris Commandery No. 16. I am a 32° member of Nashville Valley, and a new member of IL 9659 UGLE.
> 
> ...


Welcome Brother, am one state above you.


----------



## Matt L (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm about 20 minutes from Murray. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 24, 2016)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 28, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to this site.


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Brothers! 

Newly raised on 9/20/16 but I have been a Mason in my heart all my life, this Brotherhood is a God sent to me, thanks for this wonderful app, I enjoy looking at the stories on it frequently. 

Bro. Joseph Smith~MM
Marshall Lodge #209 F. & A.M.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome, Matt, and welcome to 9659 as well!


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome, Joseph @truthseeker  You might want to start your own thread so you don't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok brother thank you, hadn't figured that one out yet, still learning the app  thanks for the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

